# St. Louis Piranha Realm Public Aquarium



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Here are some pics I took today at this new public aquarium (it is owned by a private individual who has been in the P biz for 35 years). The tanks are 4000 gallons each (12 of them). Sorry the pics didn't turn out too well - the lighting was very dim in there and I wasn't using flash. The reds in the first pic were all raised from fry, bred by the owner.























This 4th pic is a tank which has a couple rhoms and 3 gibbus in it...and a couple cichlids. Couldn't get a good shot of it. Fish were very active and tank was very dark.








Some other species tanks....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats f*cking awesome i want to do that in my basement







that rhom looks huge







thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice Pics Zip. Looks like I need to take a trip up to the Mills Mall. Did you get a chance to talk to the owner much? Does he let everyone bring in cameras or were you a special case...LOL. Not saying you're special or anything...LOL.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

that is awsome!! someday.....someday...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

It would be nice to have a tank big enough that you could go out back and cut down an entire tree and put it in it. That that would be safe or anything but man look as the size of those trees in there.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats sweet man...very cool, bob do it do it


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Here's a photo blog of the construction, looks pretty good.

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/557828870HbMmny


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

bloody hell! 16x8x4. killer to have one of those!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

How cool is that? Having enough money to build a fish house and collection like that and then showing it off to the public! Top guy in my books


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> Nice Pics Zip. Looks like I need to take a trip up to the Mills Mall. Did you get a chance to talk to the owner much? Does he let everyone bring in cameras or were you a special case...LOL. Not saying you're special or anything...LOL.


Ya, he said that building the tanks was a learning experience...he was having problems with leaks originally. He also said that since undertaking this project he hasn't been having time to breed piranhas, and that the lfs's in the area have been asking him about re-supplying them. Apparently he has a pretty large setup for it. He also said that he was finding the "black piranhas" to be pretty intolerant to others and difficult to group together compared to the reds. Apparently he doesn't have much experience outside of the reds.

Anyone can take their camera. As a matter of fact, a couple people asked him that question while I was there. I just "happened" to have my camera with me already.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Zip said:


> Ya, he said that building the tanks was a learning experience...he was having problems with leaks originally. He also said that since undertaking this project he hasn't been having time to breed piranhas, and that the lfs's in the area have been asking him about re-supplying them. Apparently he has a pretty large setup for it. * He also said that he was finding the "black piranhas" to be pretty intolerant to others and difficult to group together compared to the reds*. Apparently he doesn't have much experience outside of the reds.


What???.....you mean to tell me that you can't house Rhoms together??? Why have I never heard this before now???


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

lol... i would have thought in a tank like that it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

Very orijinal tank,looks like Amazon diving photos.Hope I'll make a tank like this in future.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i wish i could build one in my basement...


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

What is the address? I'm actually going to St. Louis this weekend and i'd like to check it out.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

imnohero said:


> What is the address? I'm actually going to St. Louis this weekend and i'd like to check it out.


It's at the St. Louis Mills Mall.....

http://www.simon.com/mall/default.aspx?ID=1244


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

